# guitar player



## nook171 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey ppl i just want to no who plays guitar here and for how long and what do u own ill start

1x johnson acoustic (black) played it for 3 years
1xfender electric (green) no longer own it but played it for 2years
1xsx bass (sunburst) played bass for 4 years ownd it for 6 months

fav song to play would have to be ACDC back in black


----------



## Gordon (Jan 9, 2007)

i play guitar.. mostly smelly cat from friends


----------



## Gordon (Jan 9, 2007)

i forget the brand starts with an m do u wanna buy it off me? its so shiny lol an i never use it.


----------



## Lucas (Jan 9, 2007)

been playing on and off for 16 years.

1973 Ibanez jumbo body accoustic.
Epiphone Special
Les Paul Gothic Studio edition
ESP M207


----------



## Gordon (Jan 9, 2007)

arnt u cool.

Im cooler


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 9, 2007)

My boyfriend plays.
Has been playing for about 2 years & has a few acoustics & an Ibanez sz something lol. 320 i think??
And is in a band 7 won "the battle fo the bands"  hah


----------



## Lucas (Jan 9, 2007)

Gordon said:


> arnt u cool.
> 
> Im cooler



I'm really cool.

Just ask me


----------



## nook171 (Jan 9, 2007)

my dad has ae Ibanez icecream and i wont it so badly ae carnt wait until he gives it to me well thats if he does


----------



## Jozz (Jan 9, 2007)

i play guitar and sing, just at friends party's and stuff. Mostly commercial Natalie Imbruglia, Missy Higgins, Casey Chambers songs, other stuff too. Only been playing for bout 2 years though. Been playing violin since I was three years old.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 9, 2007)

nook can i have some icecream?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been playing for about 18 years (man are my fingers sore). I've played in various bands over the years but the famous rockstar bit didn't quite work out.
I still have a sunburst Fender Strat Plus (genuine American of course), a Peavey 5150 and an Ovation semi accoustic.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 9, 2007)

lol im related to john and frankie stevens have a guess what band john use to be in


----------



## kelly (Jan 9, 2007)

i played piano for 4 years then got into guitar i've got a dark red ibanez gx something
don't play much anymore though, quite a shame


----------



## ad (Jan 9, 2007)

Ive played for ages too, bands and solo.
I have a Fender Strat (American) - Jimi Hendrix Woodstock style.
Ive got a Peavey Classic 30 - Sold my JCM900, talk about regret!!
Got Takamine acoustics and a Dobro for slide.


----------



## Lucas (Jan 9, 2007)

Ad, the Takamine are a bloody beautiful guitar to play.


----------



## ad (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah Lucas, I have a 12 String and a real nice 6 with a sweet pickup, EAN16C
Great sound out of both,


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 9, 2007)

Ad, have you got my PM's with my email address for those pictures?
Thoguth you might not have..

Sorry for "hijacking" will delete this post in a minute.


----------



## DrNick (Jan 9, 2007)

Just sold most of my electric guitar rig- worth around $20,000+!!!

Ibanez S2020XAV
Ibanez JS100
Hughes & Kettner Triamp
Orange 2X12's
TC electronic G Force
Marshall JMP-1
Marshall 200W power amp
1960A Quad Box
Midi foot controllers and on floor FX











Still have my acoustic stuff and play in a duo and 4 piece bands pubs/festival/weddings etc

Maton Derringers 'Barrossa' EM320
Fender Acoustasonic

I miss all my electric stuff..:cry:


----------



## Oskorei (Jan 9, 2007)

got a samick guitar i have been playing for a few years but have packed in in and am going ot pikc up my new bass from the shop on thursday night, its a Ibanez BTB200 shoudl be good


----------



## nook171 (Jan 9, 2007)

the fender slide guitars are realy nice the ones with a solid brass body on it


----------



## nightowl (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been playing and singing for around 18 years. I have had quite a few guitars but at the moment I only have 7;

Ibanbez RG w/ DiMarzio pickups, Tele w/ DiMarzio pickups, J&D Jazz Style semi acoustic, Ibanez Concord Hummingbird acoustic, Strat (stock), twin neck SG style and a Les Paul copy.

I currently play through a Mesa/Boogie Studio 22 and a Marshall JCM800 100 watt lead 2x12 combo, and a bunch of various effects including a Mesa/Boogie V-Twin, MXR Phase 90, Morley Wah, Ibanez Tube Screamer T808, Tube Zone and a few others.

I am hoping to get a custom ESP horizon made this year. The cost is a problem because I am left handed.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 9, 2007)

heres my johnson and my sx


----------



## nightowl (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's some of my stuff....


----------



## nook171 (Jan 9, 2007)

i want that guitar in the thrid pick the 2nd one


----------



## Little_Fox (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an Ashton Bass, and also a violin (both blue). And unfortunately, I can't play either.
My 4 yr old has a violin and does a better job than I do!


----------



## ad (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice looking hollow body Nightowl,
Gotta get me one of them one day - a big ol Gretsch or similar.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 9, 2007)

My girl has been playin about 6 mths, i brought her a fender ****in cost an arm and a leg too....i got it as a birthday present...Im still waiting on my drum kit or guitar...LoL

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 9, 2007)

wowsers some of you have some awesome gear!

uhh, iv been playin for bout 5 years but not in a band or for any goal, just hav fun muckin around. got a cheapo classical, a montery acoustic and a peavey electric (all fairly cheap) and wanting to get either an ibanes rg or jackson soon.


----------



## RIXI (Jan 11, 2007)

sorry to bring up an old thread!

i played bass for 7 yrs and now play electric jus starting been playn for bout 6mnths 
play alot of death/heavy metal!


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2007)

old mud vayne DIG


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 11, 2007)

nook171 said:


> old mud vayne DIG



 luv that song!


btw, nook, that pig is really starting to scare me........


----------

